# First darts- R. Uakarii



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

After months of waiting, I've finally received my R. Uakarii "Gold Legged". Pictures do not do these little fellas justice. I'm utterly in love with the metallic sheen to their orange bits, and tbh I was expecting yellow legs, but these suckers shine and dazzle.

They've been in their new home about an hour now, and seem to be getting settled in. 1 of them has gone to hide, but the one by the marcgravia seems to be loving his new digs. 

Https://imgur.com/gallery/JaSqyih


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Androgynoid said:


> After months of waiting, I've finally received my R. Uakarii "Gold Legged". Pictures do not do these little fellas justice. I'm utterly in love with the metallic sheen to their orange bits, and tbh I was expecting yellow legs, but these suckers shine and dazzle.
> 
> They've been in their new home about an hour now, and seem to be getting settled in. 1 of them has gone to hide, but the one by the marcgravia seems to be loving his new digs.


.
Your pictures don't seem to load for me for some reason. Weird. 

I love my "standard" uakarii. Such fun little frogs.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> .
> Your pictures don't seem to load for me for some reason. Weird.
> 
> I love my "standard" uakarii. Such fun little frogs.


Hmm.. I had used the embed picture function but it doesnt seem to be working... I did edit the OP though so itll hopefully at least link. Good catch!

Out of curiosity, are you able to hear the call of yours? They both seem to be warbling their throat sacks, but I'm not hearing anything.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Androgynoid said:


> Hmm.. I had used the embed picture function but it doesnt seem to be working... I did edit the OP though so itll hopefully at least link. Good catch!
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you able to hear the call of yours? They both seem to be warbling their throat sacks, but I'm not hearing anything.


They're pretty quiet. It sounds like a buzz. I can distinctly pick the sound out when the male is calling.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

Well, all I can do is wait and see then since I'm not hearing any calling, so I'm gonna hold out hope for a pair. Thanks fishingguy!


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

More for me than for yall:

The slightly smaller of the 2 has distinct hip bones showing, and is in a general sense "more narrow". The other is ever so slightly wider in the stomach, and seems to make a habit of vibrating one of its back toes.

I'm trying not to hover over them so they can get settled in, but its proving rather difficult.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

I heard a very faint noise I thought was tinnitus, but after a moment I worked out it was coming from the viv.

So I got down to eye level, and the one on the right was on top of his ledge seemingly calling away. Unfortunately he hopped down while I was trying to get this pic


And here he is crawling around. This is the leaner one of the two



The other one seems to be more elusive so far


Apologies for the potato quality pics, my phones zoom isn't the best.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Still good news so far, then, Jaime! Until you see them both calling, it's all good 

Mark


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

Some observations:

Unexpectedly, the room fan (maybe 5' away) really triggers the male calling. I've tried shutting it off to hear better and he clams right up, but chatters away within seconds of it kicking on. It might just be the time of day when I turn on the fan but illndefinitelynne watching for this.

Ive also reached the conclusion I wasted time escaping the viv, seeing as how the mister tubing is the best seat in the house


----------



## GakiShiga (Jun 26, 2020)

Sounds sometimes get frogs calling. At one point I had many species of frogs and certain species would call to fans or knocking sounds. Probably wavelengths we cannot hear. Yep frogs chose the oddest spots to sit too haha. 

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I had a White’s tree frog as a kid that would get set off playing Goldeneye.

Can’t wait to see more of their gorgeous fancy leggies.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

DPfarr said:


> I had a White’s tree frog as a kid that would get set off playing Goldeneye.
> 
> Can’t wait to see more of their gorgeous fancy leggies.


That's so wild!

Will a belly pic do instead?


I hear calling  

Look closely at the brom


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

It's been awhile so I'm gonna share some updates. This is the current state of the tank as of this morning.


I was able to get a piece of cork that fits much better in the area I needed it to. The purple brom here has started a second pup (just barely breaking its base), and dying back pretty hard. I'm not too hopeful either pup will be large enough to survive at the rate its started dying. The slugs have been ravaging the first pup.
  

Here is a rare shot of both of them out and about at the same time. 
  


A few days ago, these tiny jelly masses popped up in one of the broms. I'm still not entirely convinced they are eggs, I expected small but not the size of a melano. (3 o'clock in the center)


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

That could be a single egg. Could be... 

Lovely tank.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

There are 2 more a bit further in the brom, I just couldn't get a decent picture. I'm horrible with a cam and settled for the one okay shot. Lol


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

It's been awhile so here is an update on the tank


I tried to use some kodama to hide where silicone was peeking through, but I'm not too happy with the results. It does seem to have brought a second wind of new growth to the Dusk Moss I put in forever ago.

This is from a month or so back, but it's the one shot I've been able to get with em both.


The male seems to have settled in and is comparably way more active than he had been. I noticed this change about the time I started maintaining 74f, and out of superstition haven't changed it.

Found a little clutch of eggs earlier today, and was able to carefully scoop them off using a leaf.

Unfortunately I'm battling a major slug infestation, so I pulled them out. Over the last month and a half or so, I've seen some moldy egg jelly so I've been watching like a hawk. It's hard to tell for sure but I think there are maybe 3 or 4 here.

I'll likely be throwing up a build thread in a few weeks for my growout. I'm contemplating a silicon less approach to a cork bark mosaic.

Ik these pics are horrible, sorry for that.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations on the eggs, I hope they turn out for you.

My group laid a clutch of eggs (2 fertilized eggs) in a black film canister (the film canister was in the leaf litter, on about a 45 degree angle) a few weeks ago, both eggs have hatched into tads.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh that's pretty exciting! My frogs seem to spend a lot of time _underneath t_heir film cans, but I dont catch them in there too often. Theres actually a little straight shouldered jam jar in there I tried on a whim, that they seem to prefer over the film cans (and has the added bonus of magnification!).

I'm happy to hear that you've got some tadpoles growing up. I understand everyone kinda has their own approach to tadpole care, would you mind sharing what you've found successful with your uakarii?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Androgynoid said:


> Oh that's pretty exciting! My frogs seem to spend a lot of time _underneath t_heir film cans, but I dont catch them in there too often. Theres actually a little straight shouldered jam jar in there I tried on a whim, that they seem to prefer over the film cans (and has the added bonus of magnification!).
> 
> I'm happy to hear that you've got some tadpoles growing up. I understand everyone kinda has their own approach to tadpole care, would you mind sharing what you've found successful with your uakarii?


I put mine in a deli cup with water and an oak leaf, feed them a bit of tadpole food every day or two


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I put mine in a deli cup with water and an oak leaf, feed them a bit of tadpole food every day or two


Pretty darn straightforward. Thank you


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

So I have been going off this thread to try and get an idea of where the eggs are developmentally. Two of the eggs have slight dimples which I believe to be the "ridge" indicating fertility, and of those in one I can make out a _tiny_ black swirl I believe to be a developing tad. I took some pictures to try and document the process, but don't expect a miracle from these. Lol. If I had to guess, I think these are around the 5 day mark.

  

The right most egg is the one I'm most confident is fertilized.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

I was able to get someone with a steadier hand and better camera to take a few more pictures of the eggs. I have some petri dishes en route, to theoretically make it a little easier to see what is going on if I pull any future clutches. The leaf certainly isnt helping with being able to Make out what is going on. The coloration makes it pretty hard to tell what is going on, so I am not really expecting anyone to be able to tell much from these pictures.

Our heat was out for 12 hours the other day, so I'm a bit worried that got a little chillier than they should have but time will tell. If any are gonna hatch out, it should be within the next few days.

I've got my hands on a 12x12x20 to setup for a growout, until I have space/need for something bigger. That being said, if I am on the wrong track here please let me know. It seems like it would be reasonable for growing out offspring from one pair until they can be rehomed, but hey what do I know?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I think your growout viv should be a fine size for a handful of frogs.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

Awesome, thank you for weighing in @Socratic Monologue I hope your new year is off to a great start


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Androgynoid said:


> Awesome, thank you for weighing in @Socratic Monologue I hope your new year is off to a great start


Yours too. 

It sounds as if you're willing to do what it takes ("until I have space/need for something bigger"), so that's the important part. I don't know if _R. uakarii _can overrun you with offspring (my thumbs raise their own kids, which makes them less than prolific), but that size viv will be a good start for sure.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

I appreciate you saying so. For now, if I need something bigger it's likely to end up being a sterlite. I do hope to let them raise tads at some point, but between all the slugs and nooks and crannies (I kinda went overboard making sure they had places to hide. You can't tell from the pics but under the "tree" are 2 cork tubes that run at a 15 degree angle, giving some nice dark hiding spots) I don't think I would even know how many/if there are babies in there.

With the growout, better visibility with maximized climbing space is what I think I should be going for. To that end, I'm looking into using clay instead of silicone for a cork mosaic look on 2 or 3 sides. Down the road, it might house another pair but I want to really get this down before I worry about expanding my collection.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

_R. uakarii _don't raise their own tads, unfortunately.



Androgynoid said:


> With the growout, better visibility with maximized climbing space is what I think I should be going for.


That sounds like the right idea to me, but @fishingguy12345 would be able to give more specifics, I think.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

Apologies I didn't mean fully raising them, more just transporting tads to the water. I do know that they don't raise/lay faculative eggs. I did just realize that "tank raised froglets" doesnt mean just leaving the film cannister in there and letting them eat on drowned fruit flies and detritus though, so thank you. At the very least, I don't want to make pulling eggs my default habit especially with R. Uakariis reputation for hiding them well. 

Yes, he has some pretty good insights and has humored more than a handful of my questions


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> _R. uakarii _don't raise their own tads, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like the right idea to me, but @fishingguy12345 would be able to give more specifics, I think.


My grow out for my uakarii is pretty boring, mostly flat substrate, lots of leaves, some plants for cover. I use a 12x12x12" exo Terra for my uakarii grow out.

I try to pull the eggs when I find them, my group hide their tads in odd places so I can't find them. Lol


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Do they climb much, FG?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Do they climb much, FG?


The adults or the froglets?

The adults climb some but not a ton in my experience, far less than my Ranitomeya sirensis "Rio Pachitea yellow" do. My observation is that the froglets are very terrestrial .


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I had the froglets in mind when I asked -- it is not like you to build a flat viv, from what I've seen.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

No (recent) pictures today, but I figured it's about time for an update.

The missing ingredient for breeding success, seems to have been storms. The last few weeks there has been a lot of snow moving off the mountains, and the Uakarii seem to be really responding to it. It feels like every time I step into the room I'm interrupting an attempt at courting. I've watched them follow each other throughout the whole viv as he calls, usually within an inch or so of each other.

I've yet to find anymore viable clutches, but there has been 1 or 2 since the last update that I noticed only after they started molding over. They've definitely picked a favorite spot to try, which I'm taking as a good sign. The female has really plumped up recently, but doesn't quite seem 'fat' which has me thinking that she is carrying eggs around. 

Theres about 6 or 7 removable bodies of water in there at any given time, that I check twice a week for tadpoles and a water change. There seems to be a clear preference for glass over plastic, I'd say the "frog pods" (blown glass deposition site) most often have someone inside, followed by the little jam jar I use. They almost seem to avoid the film canisters now...










Here is a belly shot of the female I got about a month or so back. I'm decently happy with how this one came out.










And here is a half decent shot of the elusive male from around the same time. Oh! One thing I've noticed with him, is that his calls seem to change? Sometimes it's more of a soft buzz, but at others he can get decently loud and theres almost like a "click" layered in under the buzz. It seems odd to me, but I suspect the louder call is for courting as opposed to just claiming his turf.


----------

